# Pricing On 2006 Outback Sydney 31 Rqs



## TigerLily312 (Jul 20, 2006)

Hello all, we are new to the forum. Looked at a 2006 Sydney 31 RQS today and really liked it. Question is, what is a fair price for this 'leftover'? I need some ammunition to take to the dealer to negotiate the best price. We are located in NH. Thanks!


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

Welcome to the boards TigerLily.
Check LakeshoreRV online for the best pricing you'll find.
Figure a dollar per mile for delivery and that'll put you in the ballpark on what you should pay.


----------



## FridayYet? (Feb 9, 2006)

Katrina said:


> Welcome to the boards TigerLily.
> Check LakeshoreRV online for the best pricing you'll find.
> Figure a dollar per mile for delivery and that'll put you in the ballpark on what you should pay.


Ditto.

We bought from Lakeshore and were very happy with the deal. I chose to drive the distance but it was worth the money I saved.

Mike

Welcome to Outbackers!!


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Katrina said:


> Welcome to the boards TigerLily.
> Check LakeshoreRV online for the best pricing you'll find.
> Figure a dollar per mile for delivery and that'll put you in the ballpark on what you should pay.


Ditto Jim
Thats what I would do

Don


----------



## rnameless (Jun 30, 2005)

Lakeshore definitely stacks em deep and sells em cheap. Use their price in the negotiation. Another idea is to pull up rvtrader online and get a price from a dealer that may be closer and within driving range to help in your negotiation.


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Let me know how you come out on this deal! I fell in love with zoomzoom8's 31RQS, and wonder what kinda price is possible on one. I have the 27 RSDS, but would rather not have the rear slide, plus have added privacy for my son, who's 12, and myself, being able to use the "family area" even after he, or any guests go to bed.
Darlene action


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

action Hi TigerLily action

Welcome to Outbackers...Let us know when your new Sydney is on it's way home...Do your homework and you'll do great!

Dawn sunny


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

action *Welcome to Outbackers, TigerLily312!* action 
We are glad you have found us.









By now, you can probably guess what my recommendation is going to be... Check Lakeshore RV!
I will modify one previous suggestion though. Just the other day another member got a price from them, and they are quoting $1.20/Mile for delivery.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> Question is, what is a fair price for this 'leftover'?


I'll be honest with you. A fair price is anything you can afford to get what you want and not feel bad about it. That being said, I think the advice given to you above is good. Take that "ammunition" to your local dealer and get a price you can live with.

Mark


----------



## madmaccm (Oct 7, 2005)

TigerLily312 said:


> Hello all, we are new to the forum. Looked at a 2006 Sydney 31 RQS today and really liked it. Question is, what is a fair price for this 'leftover'? I need some ammunition to take to the dealer to negotiate the best price. We are located in NH. Thanks!




Hello TigerLily312 and welcome to Outbackers.com!

As many have already said, use LakeshoreRv as a starting point. My signature has our info and as you can see we are located in So NH and have a 31RQS. We used LakeshoreRV and were able to negotiate a deal with CampersInn in Kingston NH. If this is where your looking, I can tell you that their service is superb and they did throw in a few extras for us. We paid about 22K.

Hope this helps and Good Luck making a deal!

C-Mac


----------



## Veek (Jul 2, 2006)

TigerLily,

Indeed, Lakeshore RV has the best prices but from what I have seen their best prices can be found through www.morervs.com rather than their own website. For your 31RQ-S the listed price on Lakeshore's website is $21.836. On www.morervs.com website Lakeshore's price for a 2007 31RQ-S is $20,336 or $1500 less.

If you want to check your price on morervs.com select search rvs and over in the middle of the right column under "keywords" type in 31rq and select search and up will pop your unit and Lakeshore's price. I'm buying my 27RSDS from Mark at Lakeshore and I'm driving from MN to pick it up. Mark has been great to deal with and the transaction was simple. Add $170 to the price for their processing fee and you will have your purchase price less sales tax which may or may not apply in your state.

Good luck with your purchase.


----------



## Above & Beyond (May 20, 2006)

I just got a 2007 for the $20,336 from lakeshore & had it del to florida with no problems. It was made on a monday tuesday it was at lakeshore for add ons by thursday night it was at my doorstep in florida. Would do it again in a heart beat great people to do buss with ask for Marcey she was great.


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

madmaccm said:


> Hello all, we are new to the forum. Looked at a 2006 Sydney 31 RQS today and really liked it. Question is, what is a fair price for this 'leftover'? I need some ammunition to take to the dealer to negotiate the best price. We are located in NH. Thanks!




Hello TigerLily312 and welcome to Outbackers.com!

As many have already said, use LakeshoreRv as a starting point. My signature has our info and as you can see we are located in So NH and have a 31RQS. We used LakeshoreRV and were able to negotiate a deal with CampersInn in Kingston NH. If this is where your looking, I can tell you that their service is superb and they did throw in a few extras for us. We paid about 22K.

Hope this helps and Good Luck making a deal!

C-Mac








[/quote]

Here, here with Mac.

Got our 2005 31RQS from Campersinn of Kingston as well. Got a good deal on ours as we traded in a paid off Springdale 29BHS. Although the sales person we used (John Vadala) has moved on to bigger and better things there are a couple of good people there, one being Dick. Don't know his last name. They currently (last week) had 2 31RQS' on the lot. I don't know asking price. One was Desert Rose (I believe) interior. Anyway, hope you find the deal your looking for I think I speak for all of us 31RQS owners when I say, AHHHHHH!
















Eric


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

Hi Tigerlily, and welcome!

We paid $20,800.00 for our lil' Sidney, she being a '07. Paid an additional $600.00 for shipping, and still came in $8000.00 less that the loacl RV place, Flagg RV. When I told them the price we were quoted at Lakeshore, the saleman laughed at me and said "yeah right!".... After we got her home, I drove around Flagg RV tooted the horn and waived. Now the downside..... if and when I have to have warranty work done, I'm sure I'll be put on the back burner of the repairs department.....


----------

